# Nikon D90 Wireless Tethering



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Nikon D90 welche ich beim Studiofotografieren per USB mit meinem Mac verbinde so das ich die geschossenen Fotos sofort beurteilen kann. Nun ist das mit de mUSB-Kabel nun nciht so die ideale Lösung da immer der Rechner im Weg steht oder ich auch schonmal über in dem Kabel hängengeblieben bin.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Wireless Tethering gemacht und kann hier eine Empfehlung aussprechen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## seyjo (12. Juli 2014)

Habe es zwar nie probiert aber es gibt Speicherkarten, die die Fotos per W-Lan direkt auf den Rechner übertragen.
Bei Nikon gibt es auch einen W-Lan Adapter aber ich zweifel stark, ob dieser bei der d90 geht - versuch es mal mit der Speicerkarte


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2014)

EyeFi nennt sich dieses Kartenzeugs.. Ist aber n bisschen umständlich, weil herstellerseitig kein lokaler Server/Pfad vorgesehen ist. Dass es geht sollte ich aber auch ansprechen  Es gibt Funk-USB-Gadgets - und ich glaube, auch n paar Fotografen, die damit Erfahrung gesammelt haben. Dann gäbe es noch Raspberry- und etliche andere Varianten.

mfg chmee


----------

